# 94 altima window motor



## timreed80 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have seperated the regulator from the motor. Question why would the motor continously run even with outkey in ignition? Its the passenger side front. Could it be the little black box that sits behind i unplug it and the motor stops running. Ithought maybe the master switch maybe stuck. unpluggedd it continued to run. Any ideas. I Am allready buying the regulator.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A bad right hand, front, power window amp could do that (the black box).


----------



## timreed80 (Jul 12, 2011)

is there any way to check it. The other windows work fine. There is power to the motor even with out ignition turned on


----------

